# Kikos anyone?



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello all ! 
had a query, saw an ad for tamed, handled, CAE/CL free closed herd of Kikos (they do some sort of organic farming internship program so have a fairly intensive operation) not far from here and it really piqued my curiousity... they of course are focused on disease resistance, hardiness, but does anyone know how they would milk later on?
We are def getting a 3 rd doeling (something tame to be our goatie ambassador) and are trying to decide. 
Also we will breed (when we breed) to a Nigerian dwarf buck so wondering how the offspring would milk as well....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kiko's are a meat breed, so I'm guessing they most likely will not have a very long lactation, or milk for that matter. Mixing it with a Nigerian would make mini kiko's so, the kids would have a little more of "dairy" to them... Possibly longer lactation, and a bit more milk, but not certain.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Kiko's originated from feral dairy goats in New Zealand, so they *could* be pretty good milkers. In theory. They sure look like dairy goats to me...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If you want to milk, I would get a dairy goat.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

CAjerseychick said:


> Hello all !
> had a query, saw an ad for tamed, handled, CAE/CL free closed herd of Kikos (they do some sort of organic farming internship program so have a fairly intensive operation) not far from here and it really piqued my curiousity... they of course are focused on disease resistance, hardiness, but does anyone know how they would milk later on?
> We are def getting a 3 rd doeling (something tame to be our goatie ambassador) and are trying to decide.
> Also we will breed (when we breed) to a Nigerian dwarf buck so wondering how the offspring would milk as well....


Why not call them and ask what they were doing with them. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, and they could very well be able to answer your questions.   I'm thinking it's going to depend on the individual doe. I do not milk my Kiko's, but I've got several out here whose udder puts a dairy goat to shame.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had 3 Kiko does (still kicking myself for selling them). They were some of the best does I've ever had. I am fairly certain they were at least 75% Kiko. Wonderful milk and decent 
amount. Cross one with a Nubian and you have a really nice milking doe. They are a sturdy, healthy breed.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> I had 3 Kiko does (still kicking myself for selling them). They were some of the best does I've ever had. I am fairly certain they were at least 75% Kiko. Wonderful milk and decent
> amount. Cross one with a Nubian and you have a really nice milking doe. They are a sturdy, healthy breed.


Thanx for the feedback you guys.... I have a few days off and in between getting my Hay in may just go out and take a look at the herd--

one thing, the guy sells for like 200 less for unregistered does(I set my limit in the 300s but he asks 500 but less w/o papers-- I could afford one in the spring).... if I am crossing it with a registered Nigie buck anyway how neccessary is it to buy the papers (I want to place the kids easily, the ones I am not keeping)?
For the MDGA only the buck needs to be registered.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

But Kikos aren't considered a dairy breed so you may not be able to register them.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> But Kikos aren't considered a dairy breed so you may not be able to register them.


Hmmm so I should get an unregistered doe with the understanding I would just be improving the hardiness of my herd?

That is something I will have to think on...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would save for a pair of registered dairy does. It is usually easier to sell the kids if they are registered, and the dairy does are the ones who will give you the milk you seek.


----------



## montanabrooke (Oct 11, 2013)

This is my baby, she is 2 weeks old and does not have a name yet, any ideas?!!!!! The second pic is of the mom, it is a Nigerian Dwarf pure bred.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Splash


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Just an update, we ended up with Oberhasli's - one yearling in milk, a doeling and a wether.... so we are off to a good start with milking!!!!
Will look in this forum re: Milking (we are new to this and dont want to screw up)....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

CAjerseychick said:


> Just an update, we ended up with Oberhasli's - one yearling in milk, a doeling and a wether.... so we are off to a good start with milking!!!!
> Will look in this forum re: Milking (we are new to this and dont want to screw up)....


Oberhaslis are so pretty! I'm sure you will do fine! 
Everyone has to start somewhere and you sure will find a lot of good advice and help on this forum!


----------

